# Intake Box 1.4L LTZ



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what is the piece in the intake box is for, looks like a blow dryer piece extension with small holes. It does come out but what is it for and can it be taken out for good. I'm running no modes just K&N drop in 1.4L LTZ RS auto. Thanks for any input.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Picture? Is it in the airbox itself, or before the airbox? If it's before the airbox, it can go. If it's in the airbox, please post a picture so we can figure it out.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I actually had mine open earlier today it's probably the honey comb cage prior to exiting the box going into the intake pipe


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup thats it, maybe it directs airflow I dont know if it can go or has to stay. or just leave it alone, let me know what you think guys thanks again


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Its a screen that stabilizes the airflow through the pipe and reduces turbulence so that the MAF sensor can get an accurate reading. It does not hinder airflow by any measurable margin and should not be removed.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for your input I will leave it in then dont want to cause a prolem..


----------

